# Move over shwinn coupling.



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I will let the pics speak for themselves... This is the hot line on a water heater.

Oh and yes, that's poly glued into irrigation PVC.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The wire ties should do the trick but I think I might have used 2 more to be safe!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Boom..... That's how it's done!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

No job is complete without duct tape!!!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Lots of duct tape

Hey its cheaper than a sharkbite!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

PlumberJ said:


> Lots of duct tape
> 
> Hey its cheaper than a sharkbite!


I think it works as well too. I was at a job where a chrome P-trap had started leaking many years earlier. The homeowner sealed it with duct tape. By the time he called me many years later, the trap was basically gone and the duct tape was all that was holding the water. I was actually borderline impressed.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That is soooo wrong.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

People cant be serious.. Thats a travesty!


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

hope you charged plenty for that, cant be giving it away.:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about..

Redwood has been busy.

YP you should be taking notes!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> That's what I'm talking about..
> 
> Redwood has been busy.
> 
> YP you should be taking notes!


Damn Straight! :thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks like Plumbermans handywork for sure! this is what he was probably doing on leg day !! bazinga!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O boy !!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> Looks like Plumbermans handywork for sure! this is what he was probably doing on leg day !! bazinga!


Yp,

3/4 inch stainless tube and you've got to bend two 90s what's your set back and advance for the lay out of both 90s? On 3" radius benders..

Have fun... BAZINGA


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't have a clue. I've never bent pipe like that. 

I'd get to 90s and have the welder weld it up 
Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't have a clue. I've never bent pipe like that.
> 
> I'd get to 90s and have the welder weld it up
> Lol


3/4 is easy

It gets fun when it's 3/8s and 1/4"

YP is wearing Google out right now... Lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry 504 for the derail...

It amazes me the stuff people come up with to fix something around their homes. I try something like that and it would never hold.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, that's pretty impressive, but it's no Schwinn coupling....The Schwinn coupling is like Babe Ruth or Secretariat...


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Jb wield!!!! Forget the zip ties! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Copper bond all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That fiberglass tape crap you always find wrapped around everything.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

As stated by AG...looks good, but there was, is, and forever will be only one OEM Schwinn coupling.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> As stated by AG...looks good, but there was, is, and forever will be only one OEM Schwinn coupling.


Thats so wrong..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> As stated by AG...looks good, but there was, is, and forever will be only one OEM Schwinn coupling.


I agree but just think of all the thought and trips to autozone to make that conglomeration of crap work.

And no, didn't fix it. Was there because the crappy whirlpool electronic gas valve pooped out in 2 years. These people barely have the money to cover our labor to change a free gas valve.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

well....now thats impressive.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Like a boss.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

A+ for the zip tie loopty loop restraint, this man was no amateur.


----------

